# Possible Young Pregnant Rattie



## Faeleigh (Oct 29, 2012)

This is Smudge. I got her on the 10th of October this year. She came from a pet store about an hour away from me, I had just gone in to buy some chems for my fish tank. I stopped to peak at the rats, had no intentions of getting another one but I couldnt resist her cuteness. She looked healthy and young enough that it shoudnt be a problem introducing her to my older females at home. Well I have noticed she has started nipping a little at me and really doesnt want me holding her and is stealing the other rats food right out of their hands or mouth (bananas, crackers, bread, mango, ETC) . I swear Im refilling the rat bowl every day or so. Which I wasnt doing before... She seems to be nesting, if I fix the beding in the cage, which is something I normally did before I got her, she moves it all around again. Also her tummy is getting bigger, she was normal size when I got her. I do not have a scale of any sort to weigh her. Im thinking she may be pregnant and Im a little worried because she couldnt have been more than 8 weeks when I got her, unless shes a runt. If my calculations are correct she would have the babies anytime between now and a week after halloween. What do you guys think?


----------



## Rat-1- (Jul 22, 2012)

I think there's a good chance that she is pregnant. You will need to make sure she has nesting materials(paper towel is great), nutritional diet(eggs are good), a tanks for her to have the babies. I can't think anything else but I will post again later when I remember. Also you have to be prepared to find homes for the rats.


----------



## Faeleigh (Oct 29, 2012)

Im strapped for cash until the 1st. So Im thinking if I have to I can tear down my daughters 29 gallon fish tank and just toss her fish in my 55 gallon or i can just divide the rat cage into two seperate ones, its a fairly sizable cage. It shouldnt be too terribly hard for me to find homes for them where I live, I have a few friends that love rats. My rats eat better than I do lol. I mix their dry food myself and give them fresh fruit, bread, unsalted crackers, and vegetables. They are spoiled, I put some all natural bedding material I got at walmart in the cage, its really really soft. Im more worried that shes a little young to have babies.


----------



## Rat-1- (Jul 22, 2012)

How old is she? But even with the bedding she needs nesting materials


----------



## Faeleigh (Oct 29, 2012)

Its different bedding then what is in the cage, its meant for nesting. I just gave her a papertowel she seemed to be pleased with this. Should I tear it up for her or while she do that on her own? I am unsure of her age. Im guessing she is close to three months though.


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

Her belly seems to be sitting a little low for a heavily pregnant rat in the pictures, normally they have a fair stomach well above there legs, however photo’s never do a pregnant rat any justice. Have her nipples become more prominent at all, this is normally a late sign. Also when she nests is she happy sharing it or is she keeping everyone else away and reluctant to venture forward?

The tank should make a fine birthing cage, nice and sheltered (though I prefer single level barred cages myself). Torn up paper towel, newspaper with none toxic ink, cut up J cloths, old socks etc. are all much loved as nesting material. My current mum is also fond of including anything else she might find in the rat room, including a ruler, some baby food jars and lids (my old man is currently living off baby food as he’s not able to maintain weight on dry), an odd sock she found, part of a rosette and several other odd items, as well as carefresh, safebed, j cloth and newspaper which is what I intended her to use. Thankfully the babies are 2 weeks old today and her nest has shrunk a fair bit so I no longer need to count my socks…


----------



## Faeleigh (Oct 29, 2012)

She has her nest be she doesnt mind sharing it, but half the time she doesnt even sleep in it...But by morning they are all cuddled up in the nest she made. My other rats have never made a nest, they just kick the bedding around a little to make a hole and then go to sleep. Her nipples are larger than when I got her, she is much larger than when I got her too. Maybe she is just chubby and moody because she is in a new enviroment?


----------



## Faeleigh (Oct 29, 2012)

I took them all out of the cage today to do some more examining and let them play while the cats were outside. I really think she is pregnant, her nipples are big and pointy and very noticable. I think the picture I took I was holding her awkwardly because i didnt have anyone else to take the picture. So here is another one of her this morning. Was a pain to get she doesnt stay still lol. Excuse the mess my rats are poop monsters....


----------



## RatBreeder (Oct 29, 2012)

In my experience, pregnant female rats will have a pear shape. I have a few females that are currently pregnant that were supposed to be feeders after they had their babies. (the babies would have been feeders as well) I can post a few pics of my preg females if you think that might help you better judge.. (they are NOT hand tame, so I will have to take the pics with them in their cage.)

Edit : She is pregnant. Watch for signs of her pulling the hair from around her nipples, and vaginal bleeding.


----------



## Faeleigh (Oct 29, 2012)

I'm like excited and nervous at the same time XD I hoping if she really is pregnant she has them before halloween or after the 1st... those 2 days I wont be home a lot.


----------



## RatBreeder (Oct 29, 2012)

Rats generally have their babies in the middle of the night, so you might be asleep. Rat pups are cute and adorable I am expecting 3 litters any day, and 3 more November 5th and 11th.


----------



## RatBreeder (Oct 29, 2012)

*Pregnant Rat*








This is one of my females that are due ANY day now. (all 3 in the pic are pregnant)


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

RatBreeder said:


> Rats generally have their babies in the middle of the night, so you might be asleep. Rat pups are cute and adorable I am expecting 3 litters any day, and 3 more November 5th and 11th.


Yikes that's a lot of babies, I sometimes worry I don't pay my single litters enough attention. How do you juggle them all?


----------



## RatBreeder (Oct 29, 2012)

I try not to handle them UNTIL the mother trusts me. All of my rats were malnourished feeders from a pet store. I try and get them to be some what hand tame, and tolerate me. It is a struggle to care for all of them, but I have never treated them like so "thing" in a cage, I treat them like family. Spoil them with treats (noodles, crackers, cheese, salt wheels for them to chew, wood blocks for their teeth [they never had anything to chew, so their teeth are so large] and hide outs])


----------



## Faeleigh (Oct 29, 2012)

Thats a big belly!



RatBreeder said:


> This is one of my females that are due ANY day now. (all 3 in the pic are pregnant)


----------



## RatBreeder (Oct 29, 2012)

Faeleigh said:


> Thats a big belly!


It really is! I do feel sorry for her.

Also, I forgot to note, when I go to rescue feeders I normally get their "medium" size rats, but she and the other 2 were considered "large."


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

Its nice of you to give them a better life and allow their pups to live the life of a pet rather than just being eaten.  I adopted my Leela from craigslist, but her previous owner had gotten her from a feeder bin already pregnant. The place was going to feed her to the snake pregnant!


----------



## RatBreeder (Oct 29, 2012)

ALL of my rats are pregnant that I get from the pet store. They were all set to death, and honestly, you can't get 1 feeder there that isn't pregnant already.

@ Faeleigh, please let us know if and when she has her babies!


----------



## Faeleigh (Oct 29, 2012)

Will do Im keeping a close eye on her. Is there something besides Eggs I can give her for protien? I dont have any and wont be able to get any until wednesday.


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

Chicken, fish, baby food isn't bad either. Plus things like kitten and puppy food and egg food for birds.


----------



## RatBreeder (Oct 29, 2012)

Here is another web page that may be helpful, it has a complete list from A -Z of what you can and can not feed your rat. 
http://ealisaadams.hubpages.com/hub/Rat-Nutritional-Information-Can-my-Pet-Rat-Eat-This


----------



## YellowSpork (Jul 7, 2012)

My girls love canned oysters, sardines and salmon.  I get them in water and not oil. Those might be good to give her.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

I second the Sardines. my rat Storm goes crazy over them. Plus they can eat the bones which will give them some calcium


----------



## Faeleigh (Oct 29, 2012)

Ill look through my food storage to try and find some sardines. She is being very "tame" today, I reached in the cage to pet her a little and she didnt run from me like she usually does. Shes bigger today too. I'm thinking tonight or in the next 3 days shes gonna have them ^_^


----------



## Faeleigh (Oct 29, 2012)

Thanks, I looked through it, and through my food storage, all I could find was canned baby clams and canned shrimp.


RatBreeder said:


> Here is another web page that may be helpful, it has a complete list from A -Z of what you can and can not feed your rat.
> http://ealisaadams.hubpages.com/hub/Rat-Nutritional-Information-Can-my-Pet-Rat-Eat-This


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Clams and Shrimp will work too if they were canned in Water and not brine or oil. Really all sea food is good for rats.


----------



## Faeleigh (Oct 29, 2012)

I choose the clams, they had less soduim in them. They all seemed to enjoy them, Poppy (my alpha female) thought she could stash them and I keep giving her more lol. 
Well smudge is curled up in a little ball in the corner of the cage, she keeps perking her rear end up and isnt really moving around much. I take it shes getting close?


----------



## Maiden (Mar 9, 2012)

So many pregnant ladies in one thread xD I never have to worry for that one. I have boys.

I honestly cannot tell if she is pregnant, but I am excited for you!

I have a mouse that nests with papertowles (had her for months, she started nesting the day I brought her home) and generally if you rip the paper towel into thick strips they take care of the rest.


----------



## RatBreeder (Oct 29, 2012)

It sounds like she is getting close


Faeleigh said:


> I choose the clams, they had less soduim in them. They all seemed to enjoy them, Poppy (my alpha female) thought she could stash them and I keep giving her more lol.
> Well smudge is curled up in a little ball in the corner of the cage,* she keeps perking her rear end up* and isnt really moving around much. I take it shes getting close?


That could be related to contractions, but could also be her trying to stretch out because she is not comfy.


----------



## Faeleigh (Oct 29, 2012)

Shes having them now, shes hiding in the igloo so I cant see anything, I see here cleaning and eating and I hear little squeaks. How long should I wait before I check on her and the pups? I mean by moving the igloo?


----------



## Faeleigh (Oct 29, 2012)

I seen a black one XD


----------



## vickivixen (Oct 15, 2012)

How exciting!!!


----------



## Yoggy (Oct 29, 2012)

That's exciting! But not very responsible of the pet store, to allow their rats to get pregnant and then selling them to customers who only wanted one.

Take some pics


----------



## YellowSpork (Jul 7, 2012)

I'd wait a few hours and then check everyone over if she'll let you. Sometimes moms can get grumpy and bite! Count them, check for milk bands, injuries/deformities, etc. I'm not an expert, though, haha. It just seems to be what I've read other people do.


----------



## RatBreeder (Oct 29, 2012)

Labor and delivery can vary between 1 and 2 hours, I personally would wait about 3 or 4 to let her get comfy, clean them, feed them, and rest. You don't want to stress an already stressed momma! 

So happy that she is having them!


----------



## Faeleigh (Oct 29, 2012)

Looks like she has about six. I dont have time to count them right now cause I have to take the kids out trick-or-treating. Shes not aggressive towards me at all she let me pick one up, had a milk band and she seems to be very fond of the babies so thats good. Ill get pics as soon as I can!


----------



## RatBreeder (Oct 29, 2012)

Don't just touch one! When you touch or handle the babies, be sure to touch them all AND her. This can cause the baby to smell different, and there is a *possibility* that she will reject that one. It doesn't always happen, but it can.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

There is actually a Very low chance in rats for that to happen, like 2% chance. Often it is done if the mother thinks that there is a predator and/or is malnourished.

Also since you have been handling her and she does like you (I'm assuming) you already smell like a member of her colony. Plus she let you pick one up.


----------



## mistymornings18 (Aug 13, 2012)

Can't wait for pics


----------



## Faeleigh (Oct 29, 2012)

Shes not letting me touch any right now she seems a bit moody atm, cant find my camera either, toddler had it... Ill get pictures up as soon as I can.


----------



## RatBreeder (Oct 29, 2012)

As I stated in the previous posting, there is still the *possibility.* Which means that 2% chance of it happening is exactly what I said. 

Please try not to insult my intelligence. You said what I did, but in a different way. 

Also, by touching things through out the day or course of time from touching, you touch a lot of different thing with different smells. Therefor, what your hand smelled like 1 hour ago is not the same as now. Unless you wash your hands before touching them every time.


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

No need to get testy, no one insulted your intelligence. They were simply agreeing with you. I handled my litter from hours after birth. I even changed the nasty bloody bedding.


----------



## Faeleigh (Oct 29, 2012)

0_0 lol. Shes not letting me touch them now, maybe its because I washed my hands, I went to give her some eggs and she nipped my finger like 3 times before she realized I was just giving her food, she didnt draw blood, I guess shes just warning me that shes not wanting me to hold them right now.


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

She is probably a nervous new mom. Let her alone for the night and then at some point tomorrow see if you can tempt her out of the cage for some her-time and then you can look at the babies when she is not in the cage. Alot of first time mothers can be a bit over-zealous and nervous.


----------



## RatBreeder (Oct 29, 2012)

If you are worried about the litter the next thing you can try besides food is to rub her bedding/cage material on your hands so you smell like her cage. This will help disguise your smell. (This is what a lot of people suggest, and I have to do it to handle my rats because they were feeders and are not used to humans. it is not guaranteed to work, but worth a try if concerned. ) 

One of my females drug her teeth on my finger. (idk if she was trying to nip at me or what, but it was like she was rubbing her teeth on my finger)


----------



## W0LFPR1NC3SS (Oct 22, 2012)

Congrats! I'm excited to see pics!!


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

When it comes to handeling new borns (actually for around 1-2 weeks) I tend to do the following which works well not to upset mum.

1, Ensure you have washed your hands and changed your top if you’ve been handling other rats or prey animals, or do this first. Open the cage door furthest from the nest (or side of the roof if it’s a tank), offer her some really tasty food that smells strong (I use high protein natural kitten treats, help top up her protein too)
2, When she goes to take it gently pick her up, put her in the carrier with the treat giving her a good stroke all over on the way
3, Check on the babies, only holding them for a very short period of time at first then putting them back in the nest, or a warm cosy blanket. At first you’ll need to keep them covered up when not handling as they drop heat fast when they are tiny.
4, pop the babies back, reassembling the nest as best as possible and covering them if they were before, put a bit of tasty food in there. Close the lid to back to where it was when you got them out.
5, Pick her up out of the carrier, she will be keen to get out at this stage, again stroke her all over, then put her back in the cage, closing the door/lid and then leaving her alone to get settled again.

Some mums get stressed by different things. My current litters grandmum got stressed if she smelt the babies on my hands, to the point where she tried to carry my hand into the nest, and she was rather possessive over the babies, she didn’t like me moving them around until they were moving around of their own accord (she only had three so was quite careful with them, I don’t blame her she started with a litter of 5 and 1 was still born, the other died on day 1). Others are remarkably calm and don’t care. My current mum is in between, she’s happy for me to be around the babies and her, but if I’ve handled my boys first she will his through the bars and lunge at me (bearing in mind that male rats are one of the biggest sources of infant death in wild rats you can understand why). She also is happy for me to handle and stroke them in front of her (I started around 11 days) but she currently prefers them in the cage than out of it (or in the carrier if we are out of the rat room).

I would generally avoid handling the babies in front of the mum for at least the first week or two, generally speaking when they have got a decent amount of fur, are a little more robust and ideally have started to get eyes mum will be far calmer and less worried about them. I’d also avoid mucking up the nest too much for the first week, after that you should be able to change the litter, unless mum appears very stressed. When you do this for the first time try keeping a handful of bedding to put into the new nest, this helps reassure mum that something smells familiar.

Also don’t be afraid of handling them for a bit longer once they’ve got fur, as long as they don’t start feeling too cool they should be fine being out, keeping them somewhere warm, possibly on a slightly warm hot water bottle (not hot, they can over heat easily too) can extend this period, though really the rats themselves don’t get masses out of it until they are starting to sniff around a bit (for my current litter this was about day 5 or 6). It’s better to check up on them little and often at first, I tend to do 3 times a day for about 2-10 mins a day at first, now they get about 20 mins out a time (they are nearly 2.5 weeks now, and about get ropes and hammocks and a wheel in there cage). Mum will also be happier with shorter time periods. 

If mum has some friends then it can be worth putting her in the cage rather than a carrier for some or all of your baby visits. This helps her keep her bonds with her cage mates (makes intro’s easier later on) and it gives her a chance to stretch her legs a little, my mum loves running on her cage mates wheel.

Not sure if you’ve thought of food yet, the first weeks she will probably not need loads of extras unless it’s a big litter. You want her to keep healthy and sleek, but not get fat. She will need higher than normal protein and vitamins than a normal group, but she won’t need much more actual amount. It varies a lot what they need but if she looks a bit chubby then I would only feed her a wet meal every few days for the first week, then play it by ear after that. If you have any vitamin supplements these can be useful, but make sure she has a good amount (small handful) of dark green leafy veg daily, this is full of the things she needs, as are bones (cooked chicken bones are a fave of mine) as these will help her and the babies stay healthy. Once the babies are bigger they will need a bit more, mine (at around 2 weeks) were ready to start trying their own food, and mums tail was a touch square at the base so I’ve moved onto daily wet food, which mum and babies share, but until then it was every few days as I only have 6 little ones.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Rat breeder, I was not insulting you in anyway. I was just wanting to make it clear, possibliity can mean anywhere from 50% to 0.00001%. Just wanted to make it clear that it is a very low percent. I was not wanting to insult you in way, cause what you have been saying is very informational.


----------



## Faeleigh (Oct 29, 2012)

Babies!


----------



## Rat-1- (Jul 22, 2012)

Naw I'm in love


----------



## W0LFPR1NC3SS (Oct 22, 2012)

Oh my goshhhh!! The cuteness!!!


----------



## Faeleigh (Oct 29, 2012)

So I was just curious, is it normal for her to leave the babies alone in the nest to groom herself, climb around the bars like a frantic monkey, and run on the wheel?


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Aw, they are so cute


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Some will do that, she is probably just wanting a small break. She'll probably return back to her babies soon enough. This is probably a sign that you can let her out to play for a little bit and handle her babies while she is out playing, for like 5 or 10 minutes.


----------



## Faeleigh (Oct 29, 2012)

Alrighty thanks.


----------



## RatBreeder (Oct 29, 2012)

Awwee, they are adorable


----------



## Faeleigh (Oct 29, 2012)

Looks like they are going to mostly be darker colored ratties. They are chunky little ones too.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Pictures?


----------



## Faeleigh (Oct 29, 2012)




----------



## junebugsampson (May 14, 2013)

why are you posting on a rat forum where people love their rats that your pregnant rats were "set to death"


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Please mind the dates on threads before posting in them. Threads more than a month or two old are most likely already resolved and do not require further discussion.


----------

